# Neutrik Powercon True 1 connectors



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sorry that this is un-related to your product post. Why in the world would you want to disconnect the carriage from the rest of the saw?


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

Let's say that you need to work on the arm or the table with out the saw in the way. Or perhaps working on the carriage without being tethered is really handy.


----------



## christherookie (Jan 22, 2010)

I was briefly confused when I saw your post as I work in live audio production and am familiar with Neutrik. I love that you used their plugs to solve your problem. (And isn't much of live production work about creative solutions??)


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

> (And isn t much of live production work about creative solutions??)
> 
> - christherookie


Indeed it is.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

> Let s say that you need to work on the arm or the table with out the saw in the way. Or perhaps working on the carriage without being tethered is really handy.
> 
> - Samgar


Glad I read this. I had a horrific picture in my head of someone trying to used the head of a RAS as a circ-saw.


----------



## newparade (Sep 14, 2018)

An excellent use.


----------

